# Sembra essere vs. Sembra



## Ilevyas

Salve a tutti voi di WR.

Un'accesa discussione avuta pochi minuti fa con una mia amica/collaboratrice mi ha spinto a chiedervi un parere su un dettaglio che mi lascia perplesso. Lei scrive testi, io li correggo. Nell'ultimo caso, lei ha scritto:

"La prospettiva sembra essere delle peggiori."

Io ho corretto con: "La prospettiva sembra delle peggiori."

Appena le ho detto della correzione, è nata la diatriba. Per lei, l'unica cosa che conta è se l'espressione è ufficialmente sbagliata o no. Io le ho detto che non è sbagliata, ma ridondante e superflua. Allora chiedo a voi: "SEMBRA ESSERE" non è un'espressione fondamentalmente inutile in circostanze come queste? È ovvio che se una cosa sembra un'altra cosa... sembra ESSERE quell'altra cosa. Purtroppo su internet non riesco a trovare regole né suggerimenti. Ci sono molte circostanze in cui "sembra essere" è più opportuno, ma qui mi pare proprio una ridondanza.

"Guarda quella sagoma. Sembra essere un albero." VS. "Guarda quella sagoma. Sembra un albero."


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ilevyas.
Mah... senza dubbio abolirei 'essere' con _sembrare _usato nel significato di _assomigliare_, ma nel significato di _parere _non ne vedo la necessità, le 'ridondanze' di questo tipo fanno parte della lingua italiana.


----------



## ohbice

Ilevyas said:


> Salve a tutti voi di WR.
> 
> "La prospettiva sembra essere delle peggiori."


Qui non mi dispiace il "sembra essere".



Ilevyas said:


> "Guarda quella sagoma. Sembra essere un albero." VS. "Guarda quella sagoma. Sembra un albero."



In questo caso quoto il solo "sembra".
Non mi sembra siano casi simili.
Ciao


----------



## violapais

Totalmente d'accordo con Bice.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
Dal mio punto di vista _essere, _dopo _sembrare, _generalmente lo trovo ridondante se il predicato verbale è seguito da complemento diretto; mentre lo trovo attualizzante e rafforzativo se lo stesso, il predicato, è seguito da complemento indiretto.
 Insomma, mi suona molto meglio con anziché senza, quindi non lo eliminerei. 
In questo caso _essere_, per la grammatica, serve ad introdurre un elemento che determina il soggetto, specificandone lo stato, la funzione, l'appartenenza, l'origine, la materia ecc. 

Mia personale opinione.


----------



## Evgeniy

«Sembra essere» => «sembra che sia (independetamente da ciò che pare a me)»; cioè, la prima espressione discute sulle cose oggettive, anche se nella soggettiva modalità. No?
Invece, "questo discorso mi sembra oggettivo" discute su me, sulle mie sensazioni.


----------



## ohbice

Evgeniy said:


> «Sembra essere» => «sembra che sia (independetamente da ciò che pare a me)»; cioè, la prima espressione discute sulle cose oggettive, anche se nella soggettiva modalità. No?
> Invece, "questo discorso mi sembra oggettivo" discute su me, sulle mie sensazioni.



Ciao Evgeniy. Forse non ho capito cos'hai detto, è troppo presto, ma mi sembra che qui tu introduca un *mi *riflessivo del quale non si avvertiva il bisogno.
Scusami l'appunto.


----------



## Sempervirens

Scusate tutti! Mi sembra che la frase sia incompleta. Io la vedrei così: "La prospettiva sembra essere *una *delle peggiori".

Nel caso dovessi sbagliarmi, fatemelo sapere! Ciao!

S.V


----------



## ohbice

Sempervirens said:


> Scusate tutti! Mi sembra che la frase sia incompleta. Io la vedrei così: "La prospettiva sembra essere *una *delle peggiori".
> 
> Nel caso dovessi sbagliarmi, fatemelo sapere! Ciao!
> 
> S.V



A me pare che la frase "completa" potrebbe suonare più o meno così: "La prospettiva sembra essere una delle prospettive peggiori".
Poi se sia opportuna la soppressione della sola parola "prospettive", per evitare la ripetizione, o se sia opportuno togliere anche "una", de gustibus. 
Infine, siccome mi pare che la frase possa essere inserita nell'elenco delle trite e ritrite del nostro (povero) gergo giornalistico, abbandono il thread, la cui ulteriore discussione non mi appassiona.
Ciao
p


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, oh-bice. Ecco, dalla tua risposta intanto mi sembra di capire che facevo male a martoriarmi sui miei dubbi. Tu, salvatore, praticamente mi dici che non mi sbagliavo. La cosa peggiore è, lo confesso con rimorso, che non era per _passione _la mia richiesta, ma solamente per verificare se i miei dubbi erano fondati, il tutto su questo forum di lingua italiana - che poi per gli studenti potrebbe anche sembrare una _Via crucis._

In chiusura ti lascio questo " Grazie! " che mi pare dovuto e consono alla situazione.

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Sempervirens said:


> [...]"La prospettiva sembra essere *una *delle peggiori". [...]


 Ciao Sempervirens! 
In questo caso non avrei problemi a eliminare _essere_​: "La prospettiva sembra una delle peggiori".


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Dragonseven! Ben accetta sia anche la tua versione! 

Sembra allora che la frase completa in tutte le sue parti sia la seguente: 

_La prospettiva sembra essere una delle peggiori_.  Ridotta a : _La prospettiva sembra_ (essere) (una) _delle peggiori_ (prospettive).

E per non essere ingiusto, un bel grazie anche a te. 

S.V


----------



## Kotis

A me suonano bene o "la prospettiva sembra essere delle peggiori" o "la prospettiva sembra una delle peggiori".


----------



## lorenzos

Evgeniy said:


> «Sembra essere» => «sembra che sia  (ind*e*pendetamente da ciò che pare a me)»; cioè, la prima espressione  discute sulle cose oggettive, anche se nella soggettiva modalità. No?
> Invece, "questo discorso mi sembra oggettivo" discute su me, sulle mie sensazioni.


*Geniale!!!*
*oh, bice* contesta il *mi *ma coglierei l'apporto di Evgenyi nel senso che "sembra", a differenza di "sembra essere", introduce una sfumatura di soggettività assente nella prima. A conferma, io non posso dire "mi sembra essere".


----------



## satyaputra

Ciao a tutti!
Concordo coi giudizi dati sopra. 

(1) la prospettiva sembra essere [delle peggiori]
(2) la prospettiva sembra [una delle peggiori]

A me sembra - ma non voglio generalizzare - che `essere' (o `stare' in altri casi) sia richiesto in molti casi (sebbene non in tutti) in cui il predicato (la parte tra parentesi quadre) è un sintagma preposizionale.

Es. (3) Il libro sembra essere [sullo scaffale] (vs. ????Il libro sembra sullo scaffale)
(4) Luca sembra stare [in salotto] (vs. ????Gianni sembra in salotto)


----------



## GabrielH

satyaputra said:


> A me sembra - ma non voglio generalizzare - che `essere' (o `stare' in altri casi) sia richiesto in molti casi (sebbene non in tutti) in cui il predicato (la parte tra parentesi quadre) è un sintagma preposizionale.
> 
> Es. (3) Il libro sembra essere [sullo scaffale] (vs. ????Il libro sembra sullo scaffale)
> (4) Luca sembra stare [in salotto] (vs. ????Gianni sembra in salotto)


Ciao,
riprendo questa discussione perché anch'io ho lo stesso dubbio. L'assenza del verbo essere o stare in queste frasi mi sembra davvero strana. Magari perché sono influenzato dal portoghese che non accetta veramente una costruzione come questa senza il verbo essere. Allora posso dire "il libro sembra sullo scaffale" oppure "Luca sembra in salotto"?
Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

GabrielH said:


> [P]osso dire "il libro sembra sullo scaffale" oppure "Luca sembra in salotto"?


Personalmente, te lo sconsiglio.


----------



## lorenzos

GabrielH said:


> Allora posso dire "il libro sembra sullo scaffale" oppure "Luca sembra in salotto"?


Sì e no, anzi no e sì.
Dov'è finito il libro?
*Mi* sembra sullo scaffale.
Sembra che lo abbia preso Luca.​Ma dove è finito Luca: per caso è lì da te?
No, sembra in sala riunioni.​


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> Sì e no, anzi no e sì.
> Dov'è finito il libro?
> *Mi* sembra sullo scaffale.
> Sembra che lo abbia preso Luca.​Ma dove è finito Luca: per caso è lì da te?
> No, sembra in sala riunioni.​


 
Ciao Lorenzos!
Non sono affatto d'accordo con codeste frasi, mi danno l'idea di “cattivo italiano”.
Perlomeno mancano di una virgola.
Comunque, io direi:
"Dov'è finito il libro?
[Mi sembra/Penso] sia sullo scaffale.
Sembra che lo abbia preso Luca. ​Ma dove è finito Luca: per caso è lì da te?
No, sembra [credo sia/dovrebbe essere] in sala riunioni.".​


----------



## GabrielH

dragonseven said:


> Ma dove è finito Luca: per caso è lì da te?
> No, sembra [credo sia/dovrebbe essere] in sala riunioni.".


Qua potrei dire anche "No, sembra che sia in sala riunioni"?


----------



## dragonseven

GabrielH said:


> Qua potrei dire anche "No, sembra che sia in sala riunioni"?


Ciao Gabriel! 
No, se proprio vuoi utilizzare questo verbo, dovresti dire:
 "No, *mi *sembra che sia in sala riunioni".


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao, Dragon!
Non sono sicuro d'aver afferrato il fatto della presenza di "mi" nella frase. È perché in questo corto dialogo parliamo delle nostre impressioni e pertanto dovrei dire "mi sembra che sia..."? Altrimenti una frase come "sembra che tutto vada bene" è corretta e non ha alcun pronome. 
Sembra che questa domanda non abbia molto senso ma forse mi sono un po' confuso leggendo le ultime discussioni.


----------



## dragonseven

A mio parere, se _sembrare_ seguito da una dipendente soggettiva non ha un clitico, allora si deve ritenere il senso della frase oggettivo; invece col clitico trasmette l'impressione dal punto di vista di chi è al dativo rendendo il senso della frase soggettivo:
«Sembra che tutto vada bene», ossia «A tutti (noi al quale interessa) sembra che tutto vada bene» (oggettiva, difficilmente qualcuno della mia esperienza può dire che «qualcosa va male»), chiamiamola pure “impernonale”;
«Mi sembra che tutto vada bene», ossia «A me (è una mia opinione personale) sembra che tutto vada bene» ( soggettiva, qualcuno qualsiasi può essere di parere contrario e dire «No, ti sbagli! Lí/Qui c'è un problema»), chiamiamola pure “personale”.

Intendevi un pronominale, perché nella tua frase il pronome c'è, è "tutto".


----------



## GabrielH

Aah, ora l'ho capita. È perché col clitico si trasmette un'impressione personale il che non accade se è assente.


dragonseven said:


> Intendevi un pronominale, perché nella tua frase il pronome c'è, è "tutto".


Sì, un clitico.
Grazie! 


E,@lorenzos, grazie del contributo di prima alla discussione.


----------

